# Lekker kliederen



## mia0815

En enthousiast is iets met plezier doen. Je bent opgewonden. Lekker kliederen in de  waterbak, van de hoge glijbaan omlaag zoeven...

Ik Voel Me...Een boek vol emoties. by Pimm van Hest & Iris Compiet

What does lekker kliederen mean in this context?
Does it mean have fun in clothes in a swimming pool?
Please help. Thank you.


----------



## bibibiben

It comes close to _have fun making a mess_.


----------



## ThomasK

Quite so. Maybe it is interesting to know there are some more "messy verbs"...  Mike _*kladderen*_ (klodderen), where _*klad*_ originally referred to an inkstain, then to a draft version (_kladversie_), but not on clean, white sheets ( on what we call: _kladpapier_) and _kladderen_ refers to trying (out) time and again (suggested by -_eren_) and making a mess, spilling the ink (_klodderen_). _*Kliederen*_ must be about the same, but might imply more clumsiness.

_*Aanmodderen*_ is a great word too. Here there are no ink stains (klad), but just mud, _modder_. But messy again, as you can see. It seems to suggest one is in the mud, trying to make way despite the mud, but getting nowhere. _Aanmodderen_ is something like just trying but almost in a ridiculous, often clumsy way.


----------



## bibibiben

And there is _kledderen_. Kladderen, kledderen, kliederen, klodderen. They can all have rather specific meanings, but there are overlaps here and there as well.


----------



## ThomasK

But we don't have it around here...


----------



## eno2

> _kliederen_ _met natte stoffen knoeien, morsen=_ *kledderen*
> 
> Kledderen met water, verf, eten, enz. morsen, knoeien
> 
> Kladderen voortdurend kladden= *klodderen  *slecht schilderen


DVD

Kledderen gebruik ik nooit. Never use it.


----------



## bibibiben

Oh yes, _kledderen_. The sound made by a wet cloth flung against something. It's an onomatopeic verb of rather limited use, to be honest.

I personally use _kledderen _where _kletteren _will not do, mainly because the sound produced is more muffled. Van Dale doesn't recognize this use, though.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> The sound made by a wet cloth flung against something..


pletsen? 
That's 'to hit' and the sound of splashing (rain).


----------



## ThomasK

I never use 'kledderen", I do use 'kletteren" (noise on/by metal), but always with some iterative aspect.

"Pletsen": I'd use it for thick rain, I think, in Flemish (_De regen pletst neer_ --- plenzen???)...


----------



## eno2

Wel, pletsen is slaan, maar  in Nederland kent men 'plensende regen' en in Vlaanderen 'pletsende regen' inderdaad. 
Well yes, Pletsen is (a form of) to hit, but in the Netherlands they have 'plenzende regen' and in Flanders we have the 'pletsende regen' variety indeed.


----------



## Red Arrow

Pletsen is also used when you jump into a rain puddle. PLETS!


----------

